# How did your January go-post pix here.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We rode way too much, traveled way too much, rode in temps from the low teens to the mid 80's.

Not bad for a January.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here ya go...Jan was a good month

MB1: those three So Cal guys sure get around.....I saw them this month too


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*1-20-08 Skagit Valley Ride Washington State*

Headed to Skagit Valley on 1-20-08 about a 3 hour ride this time of year Bald Eagles and Trumphet Swans everywhere. Had a great time saw over 25 Bald Eagles

Ray Still


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

finally built up this:









and got this:


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*This and That...*

A little of this... some of that... some more of that because it was so GOOD :thumbsup:! Then some of this from Ebay, UGGG. :frown2: 

singlecross


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

All Winter, but different versions of it ..............


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

January was diverse.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Didn't ride much, but one or two pics (some posted in other threads)


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

January sucked. And February isn't starting out well. It's an absolute deluge out there at31F. I probably averaged 2 days/week commuting this month due to going to CA for a week, lousy commuting weather, and the fact that I'm now sick. I rode on monday, and had a really good ride, but as soon as I got home, I started feeling bad. Got a fever, then a sinus infection. Now I'm going through hot & cold spells. I'm really hoping I feel better tomorrow because I have to go skiing. It's supposed to be a nice warm (50F) sunny day, so I'll just over dress.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That first pic, WOW!*



abiciriderback said:


> Headed to Skagit Valley on 1-20-08 about a 3 hour ride this time of year Bald Eagles and Trumphet Swans everywhere. Had a great time saw over 25 Bald Eagles
> 
> Ray Still


I'd love to go down that dirt lane (when it is not quite so wet). :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oh man!*



YuriB said:


> January was diverse.


That second pic (riding across the desert on a crosser) looks so sweet.

After I finish riding across the Skagit Valley I want to ride there.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Mostly fat tires this month. From an exploration ride on new trails.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*All Farm Land*

The skagit valley is all farmland in spring is the world renowned Tulip Festival most of the fields are just covered with Tulips just beautiful.
Anytime you guys can make it out here would be more than happy to show you around. Riding along the rivers then up into the Cascades just heaven.

Ray Still


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

January generally sucked- poorly plowed streets, lots of snow, bitter cold AND thunderstorms...










So much snow...










There are a few pretty spots in Madison in the winter...










And a bunch of less pretty spots. In the summer, these ugly spots are hidden by trees and tall grass. Not so much in January... 










We got thick fog for a couple days...










But one thing has been consistently great, and makes it all worth while...










She makes me want to get home fast and safe.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Spent a good bit of January on the rocks, riding up hills with one foot, making faces....with friends. (pics not by me)


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Only a Few Great Sunny Days*

It's been a very wet, foggy, start to the New Year in Verona. 100% different than last year. But a few, great, sunny days snuck in and I rode over to Lake Garda for my rides.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man, I NEED to go to Europe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

abiciriderback said:


> The skagit valley is all farmland in spring is the world renowned Tulip Festival most of the fields are just covered with Tulips just beautiful.
> Anytime you guys can make it out here would be more than happy to show you around. Riding along the rivers then up into the Cascades just heaven.
> 
> Ray Still


I lived in the Fraser Valley for years.

A couple of miles from the Sumas Border Crossing. That was back in the days when I could roll through the crossing on my bike, the guys at the crossing knew me and I could go riding.

Can't do that anymore.

I've ridden on most of those roads in Skagit and Whatcom and one time or another.

Pretty stuff.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Like your area to*

Have a couple of accounts in Omak. Some really fun riding up there as well. Did Ironman Canada in 87 Penticton, Kelowna beautiful

Ray Still


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

A little art and a winter ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Did you ever get your studded tires?*



commutenow said:


> A little art and a winter ride.


Not that I see any snow in your pix but there is a lot of winter left.

BTW nice art, want to trade for a signed and framed print?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

No not yet. lol


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jan. started with a nice cold ride down to the ski freeze.
The rest of the month has been cold and rainy.
Lots of time on the trainers.
I got a new ride.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't believe I actually rode in January. It wasn't the best of months. Didn't take many pictures, either. Here's a couple....New Year's party with friends (taken after midnight, of course), and returning from a funeral.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

Some dry.









Some wet.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

*Las Vegas*

(1) Red Rock Canyon
(2) Valley of Fire
(3) The desert
(4) Strange tree
(5) Bellagio fountains


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

We had one day of semi-decent weather! Otherwise it was a cold, wet, windy month.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

some truely amazing images there.........


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Jealous. My January didn't look nearly as good.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I got in 801 miles in January, with 80% of it on a trainer in front of the TV as the weather wasn't playing nice. I did have one especially nice day of 101 miles around a 1/4 mile track in support of the American Cancer Society...

.


----------

